# Profoto A10 or Canon EL-1 for the R6?



## gonzsi (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm looking to invest in a reliable on-camera flash. I do events and I rely on fast recycle times. I need peace of mind that the flash won't overheat quickly. I recently switched to the R6 and my 600ex is not able to keep up. I keep misfiring on TTL with fresh recharged/new batteries. What do you all recommend?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 14, 2022)

I’ve used the A1 (with A10 battery) for quite some time with my R5 now and I can’t recommend it enough. It is superbly consistent, it keeps up with bursts, still consistent. I love the accessories like the flag and dome. And the Godox gels can be used with the dome, very inexpensive.
I’ve used it both on camera and with the AirTTL and it’s been perfect.
And the A1 was a STEAL used, I paid $350.


----------



## SilverBox (Mar 15, 2022)

I've used both and its a real tossup. Both recycle very quickly, though I would give the edge to the Canon. I have had more consistent color temps from the Canon as well, and I like the auto exposure more from the Canon flash. They are both BIG flashes, thought the Profoto since it is a round head will fit into a case a little easier. Bigger, but the EL1 is actually lighter than the 600EXii.

I think the real question is, are you going to get more Profoto? If so, you get a TTL remote that can act as fill and also fire off camera B10 or B1x units. If not, there are advantages for staying within Canon.


----------

